# Shutter counts.



## NikonDude (Jun 7, 2012)

1. The used Nikon D60 I purchased has a SC of 750, is that considered "low"?
2. How long does the shutter last? I've read only 10,000 shots.


----------



## Golfcart (Jun 7, 2012)

Depends on camera, it's hard to say since it's like an engine in a car. My D7000 has 20,000 right now.  I know people that get close to 200,000 before the camera died. It's hard to say. But 750 is def low.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 7, 2012)

According to This Page the average for the D60 is about 21,000 actuations.  It varies SIGNIFICANTLY with the camera body.  The D700, for example, is around 154,000 on average.

*Important Edit ...*

On further reading of this page, specifically looking at some of the numbers, I don't think it is very accurate because of the way in which they collect information.  People simply enter a name, an email address (presumably ANY email address), the number of clicks, and whether the shutter has failed at that number or not.

Upon looking at a few specific models that I would consider to be consumer grade bodies and seeing extremely high averages I started looking through the submissions.  Apparently there is nothing in the scripts to throw out ridiculous numbers because I saw, for example, a number of 8.4 MILLION clicks on one body, and three between 3.0 million and 3.5 million for another body.  There were also some ridiculously low numbers, as in zero.

The D700 average that I mentioned above is one of the suspect bodies (although it is NOT a consumer-grade body by any means).  I saw a number of 1.3 million, another at 2 million and two of 8 million.  I also saw one that showed the shutter failing at 130 actuations.

I'd recommend that if you use this page, and I am going to be very careful when using it in the future, that you scan down the list of submissions for obviously fake numbers and take into consideration what affect they would have had on the overall average.


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2012)

Shutter counts are not an exact science. Its a rough value based on testing that gives you a very rough estimation as to the life of the shutter. Some shutters will die long before (often if they die long before the limit and within a short space of time the warranty will actually cover repair) and some will last far beyond.

At a count of 750 that camera has hardly been used - it should be fine for a long while yet


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 7, 2012)

My d40x, and my d7000 are both far past 20,000.. 750 is hardly broke in. Enjoy your new camera.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2012)

Nikon's compact entry-level DSLRs have shutters tested to 50,000 actuations, but Nikon doesn't advertise that fact - D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D3200.
The D5000, D5100 are rated at 100,000 clicks - http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product-Archive/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25452/D5000.html

The non-compact entry-level Nikons are rated as follows:

The D90 is rated at 100,000. D90 from Nikon

The D7000 is rated at 150,000. D7000 from Nikon


----------

